# Transom wood - Sealing question



## bigdog2594 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would prefer the transom wood, inside and out, to be grey. Should I just put multiple layers of an enamel paint on them? Helmsman spar urethane and then paint? What would be the best direction? Thanks in advance.
I am using 3/4 oak plywood for the transom wood.


----------



## kfa4303 (Apr 17, 2012)

HI bigdog. There are a couple methods you can use. If you want the transom to outlast the Zombie Apocalypse, your best bet is probably to coat it with 2-part epoxy, or to use polyester resin and fiberglass mat to encapsulate the wood. Both work great, but can be a little messy and you generally have to order supplies, but they will last forever (note: you'll want to paint the transom afterwards to prevent UV damage). However, you can get away with using several coats of Spar Urethane, which is readily available at most hardware stores and does not need to be painted, so you can keep the wood grain look, if you want. Regardless of the method you choose, make sure you NEVER use Pressure Treated lumber on a tin boat. Non-PT exterior grade plywood works best. You'll probably have to laminate a couple layers together to get the desired thickness for your transom. Also, make sure you use Stainless Steel hardware throughout, preferably dipped in 3M 5200 marine sealant just prior to installation. That's really all ther is to it. 1.) No PT wood 2.)Epoxy, fglass and/or spar urethane to seal the wood. 3.)Stainless Steel hardware to mount wood to boat.


----------



## bigdog2594 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks. i have two cans of the Helmsman spray and will probably use that for all the transom pieces. I am going to grab some 3/4" oak plywood (I guess oak is the preferred for transoms?) and put two pieces together for the inside piece and then a pieces for outside the boat on the transom.


----------



## bigdog2594 (Apr 17, 2012)

This may be a dumb question, but, do I sandwich the pieces together with marine sealant or a glue and then eurthane over the whole thing, or do each piece before sandwiching them together?


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 17, 2012)

Just laminate them together with a good glue product and then go over the outside with the sealing.


----------



## bigdog2594 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bigwave (Apr 17, 2012)

I used resin on mine since it is going to get used in saltwater. I went one step further and coated the resin with two coats of gelcoat. I stayed with the white gelcoat since the transom board is covered with aluminum anyways. I could have tinted the gelcoat any color I wanted with a little pigment. It is a pita, and labor intensive, but I believe my transom will last for years to come. Time will tell if my efforts will be rewarded. 

P.S. I had to re-glue my transom boards since the first glue I utilized did not set the way I want it. I recommend using Titebond III its waterproof and will never come apart or swell when curing. Just my opinion You can check my build if you like.


----------

